# Cutting Boards



## ccrow (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey guys.. Please lend some criticism. I'm learning somewhat on my own and with the help of reading here daily I made and sold most the cutting boards below. I'm sure these are simple for most, but either way I really enjoyed them and look forward to progressing with woodwork.


----------



## ccrow (Jan 14, 2010)

a few more


----------



## ccrow (Jan 14, 2010)

last couple.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

They look good to me, some nice wood for sure. The only thing to watch for is the breadboard end style on a couple of them. You might be all right but it might cause problems down the road. Have you tried building a end grain CB?


----------



## ccrow (Jan 14, 2010)

I haven't. End grain is my next task. I don't have a planer, so the one time I tried it didn't work too well. My sanding and handplaning skills are not up to snuff quite yet.


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

Looks to me like you're doing just fine! Very pretty woods!


----------



## ccrow (Jan 14, 2010)

It's nice using good wood.. it naturally does a lot of the work for you.


----------



## nijabhaava (Oct 21, 2010)

Those are really beautiful. I would be afraid to cut on them for fear of messing them up though..

I agree end grain seems to be the best thing for boards.

These are really cool though I think I'm going to make one.


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

Very nice looking cutting boards.


----------

